# Build Journal - 'Backgroundless' Leucomelas Viv



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Right, viv is 100cm wide by 48cm deep by 50cm high. Yup, monster viv. lol

Lighting I have an Arcadia Ultraseal 24-39watt dual controller and 2 ZooMed UltraSun T5HO 39watt tubes and 2 D-D Gullwing aluminium reflectors.

Substrate, my usual ABG based soil mix naturally. 

Decor 2 very large cork branches, and the bits and bobs from their existing viv.

Background, there isn't one in the usual dart frog viv sense, that's the whole point. : victory: However on the outside of the viv I have applied some vinyl privacy film (aka light diffusing background). This is VERY easy to apply, you spray the glass with water and smooth it on, job done. It looks flipping good if you ask me too:-










Drainage will be a false bottom made with filter grid covered in nylon insect netting.

More soon, as working on this viv as I type this.

Ade


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

looking forward to see how this turns out Ade.

J


----------



## Sammyb (Jan 30, 2012)

Me too ^ I like the look of the viv who makes it? Where's it from?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

The viv is a Betta Terrarium from Midlands Aquatic And Reptile Centre in Coventry. At £119.99 delivered it was a really good price too.  http://midlandaquaticsandreptiles.c....html?osCsid=d996d7864f6a4742fce481df05ac5bf7

I know Mike (Frogman955) has the same viv in black in his collection.  Very nice looking vivs.

I'm very excited about this build as it's something a bit different. So I am as interested to see how it turns out as you folks. So far though it's turning out exactly how I envisaged it when I decided to use the 'light diffusing background' stuff: TGM Light Diffusing Nature Aquarium Backing for a frosted look | The Green Machine. I'd read about it from the planted aquarium scene, where I'd seen some really lovely photographs of tanks using it with a white peace of card on the wall behind and a backlight. I'm just planning to use it as is though to give me a sort of cloud forest look I hope. 

Ade


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Just out of interest Ade, howcome you went for one of those vivs as aposed to getting an ent style one and avoiding all the hassle of making a false bottom etc?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi J
There is no hassle involved in making a false bottom.
You make your pillars.
You cut your egg crate to size then place it on the pillars.
Thats you then in the same position you`d be with an ent style viv.
I actually have 3 of these vivs of varying sizes and for the money you could do a lot worse.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Cornish-J said:


> Just out of interest Ade, howcome you went for one of those vivs as aposed to getting an ent style one and avoiding all the hassle of making a false bottom etc?


Dartfrog don't deliver, and an ENT in this size would cost a LOT more, not least as I would have to hire a van and pay my dad to fetch it. lol

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Right, not going to waffle on about how I've constructed the false bottom, enough to say I used the same method is in the viv in the how to build a dartfrog viv that I made for our WTFs, only using nylon insect screen rather than weed fabric.

Instead, the mods to the lid. Here's the supplied one, complete with stainless steel mesh with huge holes in it, our cordless screwdriver and a pot to put screws into:-










Dismantled the lid completely, removing the mesh totally. I then cut some twin wall polycarbonate to the same size as the mesh, and cut some holes for ventilation in it. I then siliconed the polycarb into the lid and screwed it all back together.










This means I can still remove the lid for maintenance. I cut small holes rather than 1 long 1 as polycarb becomes really weak with too big a hole in it. Next up I cut 2 narrow strips of polycarb and used these to silicone in place a length of stainless steel fly mesh from Dartfrog over the vent holes:-










I had to use black as I ran out of clear silicone on the side of the lid you can't see............ Yeah, I know. lol

Ade


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Interesting build Ade,i hope it comes out exactly as planned,what's driven you to go the backgroundless route mate,anything particular or just fancy a different look for this one.
Good luck bro work so far seem top draw:no1:
Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Mainly Stu it's a combination of 2 things really. 1 I am fed up of the mess of constructing backgrounds and 2 I wanted a more natural look. That and I started to wonder why we all keep putting backgrounds in tanks for frogs like leucs and tincs so figured I'd try without for a change. 

The light diffuser doesn't look how I want it at the moment, looks like backlighting is a must with it when using against a plain wall, so will need to sort some out. Other than that and the ugly black silicone (had to put some on the front to fly proof the front vent) it's turning out nicely.

The biggest con so far though is it leaves you VERY dependant upon the viv growing in. It will look much better with a few broms on the branches though I am sure. I'll post a pic later.

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Here you go, this is it so far:-










Needs backlighting big time. But shish those ZooMed Ultra Sun tubes are bright! 

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Here you go, this is it so far:-
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Well, that should help the plant growth bigtime! As I've mentioned before, I'm quite jealous of some of the glam set-ups people achieve with the backgrounds, but as we've agreed, Ade, treefrogs in particular aren't fond of them (is it the same for darts?). Plus they take up lots of space, *plus* (mega-plus here!) they are a pain to remove when and if you use the tank for something else. I'll be following this one with interest.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Well Ron, that stuff will be VERY easy to remove if I ever need to. It just peels off. To apply it you just spray the glass with water and smooth it on, use enough water and you can slide it around quite a bit to get the position spot on until it dries. Once it dries, it stay put until you peel it off. You can even re-use it, so it wins big time in that respect.

I've found with darts that different frogs respond differently. My leucs seem to prefer smoother surfaces, whilst my pums prefer xaxim fiber to climb on. But yeah, tree frogs definitely prefer smooth.

I used to love constructing fancy backgrounds etc, but more and more I've grown fed up of the mess (carving polystyrene is so messy it's stupid!) and the chemicals. I've also come to realise that frogs don't live in brown boxes in the wild. Hence the swing to using branches more, rather than backgrounds.

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, that's why I tend to use stick-on backgrounds for the outside- coloured card, or in a couple of cases, the commercial backgrounds you get in aquatic shops. No hassle, no chemicals, and none of the other disadvantages mentioned. In my dream giant viv though, I'd use something like a shaped fibreglass shell, suitably coated with sand or similar to make a sandstone cliff, with a land area concealing filters, heaters etc- we can dream! :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

My dream viv is a huge cube set up with LED spotlight lighting with a buttress root/tree trunk in the middle, all planted with clusters of broms and orchids, that you can view from 360 degrees.

I've been sliding towards simpler methods though for a while, using a Jewel background in my bribri viv etc. I just don't think you can beat natural materials though, and predict that we will see a gradual shift in the hobby in this direction. It's already happening over in the US.

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, the whole 'bioactive' trend (as majorly championed by Jay, bless his cotton socks) has really taken off over here, especially with 'phib keepers, although I'm now getting questions from snake and lizard keepers too. I actually find it really funny- 'back in the day', before Plasti-World (TM) stuff was available in [email protected], that's *all* we had!

I think I disagree with you a bit about the American thing, though- if anything, that whole sterile, boil it/bleach it/nuke it thing came from there- while German and Dutch keepers were creating amazing biological systems.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I am referring specifically to background in dart vivs Ron, where there is a trend in the US now to not actually having one and instead using natural decor such as wood etc not attached to the viv wall. From what I have seen the German and Dutch keepers are very much into using tree fern panels to create backgrounds.

You know me though Ron, I've always favoured the natural approach. I always did in my aquariums too, since the age of about 11 I was using live plants in my aquariums.  When I was setting up for my White's I read lots of "use kitchen roll" stuff, I still ignored it though and used eco-earth instead seeded with springtails and dwarf woodlice.  That was before I joined RFUK.

Anyway, I reckon we will as always surpass the US keepers in our moves to ever more natural setups and decoration methods. UK hobbyists have always had more of an eye to nature rather than gadgets, or this is how it has always seemed to be to me anyway.

Ade


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Ade,

Have you seen the Epiweb products? 

I hear a major Uk brand has just got the distribution (not me :-( 

It is micro hydroponics for vivs in all sorts of shapes and sizes.

We will be providing the lighting for it eventually

I'm really impressed, maybe worth a look?

John


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ade i see exactly what you mean about being dependent on it all growing in.I can see your reasons for this totally.I probably will always run the background route,partly because i like the making side,(yeah but i hear you on the polystyrene especially). I'm also sure your right in that this type of viv will be better suited to some darts than others.I'd really like to keep each species for a year and then design the viv,one can read all one likes ,but caring for them just gives so much insight that is simply not obtainable by any other method, so will probably always be frustrated to some extent by my/our own efforts 

i'm very aware of the trend in USA towards this of late,the oriental guys also do some jaw dropping, beautiful setups,in this vein. 
I love the capacity of backgrounds to provide,both climbing and hiding places,but it does bother me slightly all these unnatural components to a dart viv,i'd be lying if i said it didn't.
Fascinating build mate as before good luck and i can't wait to see it grown in and hear how the leucs react to it.

John hey mate ya good?I must catch up,mental here!!!!
we've seen the eipweb stuff,it doesn't really float my boat,i quite like the moss mix though,dependent on how many fern spores are in it...or germinate:lol2:,sometimes it seems to turn out as a wall of ferns,with not much moss.My opinoin is partially reflected in my above comments on Ade's viv and backgrounds,i just enjoy making this stuff,rather than the ready made products.Most of us will have read stories about feet/toes getting trapped,whether its more dart mythology or simply the inhabitants were in viv too soon...ie before the moss mix had really done its job i don't know. For sure its another interesting option to explore for some,i suspect the secrets to its use are the above lighting,constant moisture and ruddy tonnes of the mix,and in my case reading the instuction on how to apply the mix:bash:,although in my defence your honour i didn't get any....but should have read up:lol2: Definitely i'm getting results with it just on cork,very slow but sure.

good thread Ade
thanks guys
Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi Ade,
> 
> Have you seen the Epiweb products?
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have an epiweb branch in my black jeans viv. Like Stu though, it doesn't really float my boat. Branches I prefer to use, well, branches.  The plates, well I find soft tree fern works better for me. The moss mix I found very hit and miss to be honest, usually miss though. I have more success using a home made blend of live sphagnum, sphagnum peat and a few other mosses (Java etc), chuck them in a blender with some water, paint the resulting mud on. This way I get both moss and ferns growing. I do believe however that epiweb is better for drip walls as been synthetic it doesn't rot. Dartfrog have been sellng it for a while now.



soundstounite said:


> Ade i see exactly what you mean about being dependent on it all growing in.I can see your reasons for this totally.I probably will always run the background route,partly because i like the making side,(yeah but i hear you on the polystyrene especially). I'm also sure your right in that this type of viv will be better suited to some darts than others.I'd really like to keep each species for a year and then design the viv,one can read all one likes ,but caring for them just gives so much insight that is simply not obtainable by any other method, so will probably always be frustrated to some extent by my/our own efforts
> 
> i'm very aware of the trend in USA towards this of late,the oriental guys also do some jaw dropping, beautiful setups,in this vein.
> I love the capacity of backgrounds to provide,both climbing and hiding places,but it does bother me slightly all these unnatural components to a dart viv,i'd be lying if i said it didn't.
> ...


Hiya Stu. Yeah, observing my leucs I've seen them on the wood, but rarely up the back or sides. But then their current viv has cork and coco matting. Very 'old school' lol. I think the choice of background or not for many will come down to costs though. Gorilla glue and tree fern is cheap. That said, cork tubes and branches aren't all that expensive. Maybe for some a hybrid would work better? With the cork tubes and branches siliconed onto the background. For me though I reckon there's a way to go without stuck on backgrounds for most species, if not all. For smaller vivs though I would say backgrounds are the easiest option.

I would have liked to have siliconed some savu pods on the back and planted them with water melon pellonia as this grows like curtains, but not got any and need to finish asap. : victory: Oh yeah, and there will be broms going on those branches yet. 

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Right, this viv is actually finished now, with my 3 leucs in their new home waiting for their new friends to join them. 










I know this thread may seem rather brief for a build thread, but to be honest that's because the methods used are soo very very very simple. 

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Right, this viv is actually finished now, with my 3 leucs in their new home waiting for their new friends to join them.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Ade, as you very well know, live building, especially for darts, is fiendishly complicated, and only people who are properly trained can even_ think_ of trying! I feel you may be spreading the myth that *anyone* (even common people!) can just set up a viv and keep animals in it. *How* irresponsible! :gasp:


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Quick q for ya Ade...

Where did you get the privacy film from ??

Wouldn't mind some not only for the doors of my cane viv (for when I finally get round to putting it together) but also to stop the bloody dog yapping at the birds/hedgehogs/anything that moves through the patio doors :2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> Ade, as you very well know, live building, especially for darts, is fiendishly complicated, and only people who are properly trained can even_ think_ of trying! I feel you may be spreading the myth that *anyone* (even common people!) can just set up a viv and keep animals in it. *How* irresponsible! :gasp:


lol If my viv builds get more people to try setting up phib vivs, then I'll be a very happy person indeed Ron. 



REDDEV1L said:


> Quick q for ya Ade...
> 
> Where did you get the privacy film from ??
> 
> Wouldn't mind some not only for the doors of my cane viv (for when I finally get round to putting it together) but also to stop the bloody dog yapping at the birds/hedgehogs/anything that moves through the patio doors :2thumb:


I got it from The Green Machine TGM Light Diffusing Nature Aquarium Backing for a frosted look | The Green Machine basically because for the smaller amount I wanted theirs is better value. You can probably get it cheaper though, like from these folks Privacy Window Film although I don't think this is the exact same stuff as it can't be reused where the stuff I have can.

Ade


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Well, the whole 'bioactive' trend (as majorly championed by Jay, bless his cotton socks) has really taken off over here,


Hey Ron,

Could I get some more info on this? 

The tank is looking nice, Ade!

Cheers


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank Glenn.

Ron is referring to organic substrates seeded with substrate dwelling invertebrates basically. It's nothing new, I am sure you've come across it over in Canada already. Jay basically wrote an article or something about it, but it was already around before this.

The version I use is based around ABG mix to which I add tropical springtails and dwarf woodlice. Some folks are using small millipedes and worms too but this isn't nearly as popular, in fact most dart frog keepers do everything they can to keep millipedes out of their vivs as they can be rather destructive with plants.

The false bottom method and substrate used are covered in this article: Setting Up Your First Planted Dart Frog Vivarium. The false bottom method I use is also covered in this post on here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/8603109-post7.html.

That's why this journal is so brief, the substrate and false bottom have already been described, the rest I've covered here or consisted of putting branches and plants where I wanted them. 

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

frogfreak said:


> Hey Ron,
> 
> Could I get some more info on this?
> 
> ...





Wolfenrook said:


> Thank Glenn.
> 
> Ron is referring to organic substrates seeded with substrate dwelling invertebrates basically. It's nothing new, I am sure you've come across it over in Canada already. Jay basically wrote an article or something about it, but it was already around before this.
> 
> ...


Yep, there are various threads on the whole 'bioactive' thing- check out the Planted Vivaria section on Habitat. I tend to take it to an extreme in a sense, as I always try to add 'live' leafmould (from a clean, mixed beech and sweet chesnut wood on the North Downs) to all my mixes, with all the bugs, fungi and bacteria that involves; a lot of dart keepers (I don't keep darts) tend to err on the side of caution with this, but most of my frogs are easily big enough to deal with the odd errant centipede or whatever.
As Ade says, it's not really new- before the current fad for shop-bought, sterile everything, us keepers had to work with what we had.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Aye Ron, my Asian golden tree frog viv has organic topsoil in it, seeded as always.  There are a lot more substrate options than some folks would have you think. I only use the ABG based mix as the components are really easy to obtain and I get very very good results using it. 

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Thought you folks might like an updated pic of this viv, complete with new broms and 4 more leucs, all from Mike. 










Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Looking rather smart Ade.
Can`t see the Leucs though.


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

There's one on the right climbing the glass. lol It is pretty difficult to spot though. 

Those broms kind of draw the eye too, absolutely stunning!

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Thought you folks might like an updated pic of this viv, complete with new broms and 4 more leucs, all from Mike.
> 
> image
> 
> Ade


I'm liking. A lot.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Like Ron i`m liking that viv.
There`s something about it which is rather appealing.
And yes I can see the leuc lol.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

For me it's how the bright colours of the broms really pop out against the almost washed out colour of the light diffusing film on the glass.  You can probably imagine how pleased I am with this viv.  It's certainly pleasing to my eye anyway, and the leucs are very happy.

A real case of the KISS rule working very well I reckon, but I am biased. lol

Ade


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Gotta say i like it more each time i see it mate,your also right about the broms, that light pinkish one at the front...low just jumps at you
welldone
Stu


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm with Stu, thht one at the the front is really eye catching, very nice indeed.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey Ade
I`ve still got one left of that brom at the front :lol2:.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Tried to post this earlier, but my internet disconnected... Here's hoping it doesn't this time. :lol2:

Anyway, broms are looking really nice now:-










I know Mike will want to see a pic of one of the leucs though, so here's one:-










Managed to pull 6 eggs a few days back, unfortunatley most of them moulded, all but 1 which is doing ok so far, touch wood:-










Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Looking good Ade.

Mike


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Ade,

That may be albino. I've never seen an albino Leuc before.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

frogfreak said:


> Ade,
> 
> That may be albino. I've never seen an albino Leuc before.


 
Hey Ade if those Leucs are producing albinos I want them back lmao.

Mike


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

frogfreak said:


> Ade,
> 
> That may be albino. I've never seen an albino Leuc before.





frogman955 said:


> Hey Ade if those Leucs are producing albinos I want them back lmao.
> 
> Mike


Ade, offer it to vikki_john for 80 quid..............


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Don`t mention the troll

Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

frogfreak said:


> Ade,
> 
> That may be albino. I've never seen an albino Leuc before.


Yes it is very pale Glenn:2thumb:,buddy you know the chocolate leucs they have in the states,are their tadpoles white? I've a feeling i have come across this somewhere.
Ade what can i say other than the best of luck with your first leuc tad:2thumb:i just hope it makes it out and rears well. I'll get a pic up of a developing leuc clutch if your interested as a comparison,say the words mate.I have one i pulled on the 21st Aug
good luck kiddo

Stu


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

There`s a whole set of photo`s here Poison Dart Frogs, Dendrobates Leucomelas

Mike


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

soundstounite said:


> Yes it is very pale Glenn:2thumb:,buddy you know the chocolate leucs they have in the states,are their tadpoles white? I've a feeling i have come across this somewhere.
> Ade what can i say other than the best of luck with your first leuc tad:2thumb:i just hope it makes it out and rears well. I'll get a pic up of a developing leuc clutch if your interested as a comparison,say the words mate.I have one i pulled on the 21st Aug
> good luck kiddo
> 
> Stu


Those chocolate leucs are gorgeous, are there any floating about over here?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Sorry for the false excitement folks. Just had another look at it, and the pink colour in that photo is a camera artefact. It's actually a sort of light brown, I have no idea why it came out that colour in the photo, I'll try to take another to see if I can capture the true colour.

Ronny, chocolate leucs are just amelanistic leucs, you're not even supposed to line breed them, but rather keep them with normal leucs of their own kind. So if you do see one, it's just a genetic accident.

Ade


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Viv looks really nice Ade, nice fresh take on the dart ideas. Well done :2thumb:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> Ronny, chocolate leucs are just amelanistic leucs, you're not even supposed to line breed them, but rather keep them with normal leucs of their own kind. So if you do see one, it's just a genetic accident.
> 
> Ade


 I never knew that, I've just seen pics of them pop up and asumed it was a morph, designer or otherwise. You learn something new every day :2thumb:


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Wolfenrook said:


> Sorry for the false excitement folks. Just had another look at it, and the pink colour in that photo is a camera artefact. It's actually a sort of light brown, I have no idea why it came out that colour in the photo, I'll try to take another to see if I can capture the true colour.
> 
> Ronny, chocolate leucs are just amelanistic leucs, you're not even supposed to line breed them, but rather keep them with normal leucs of their own kind. So if you do see one, it's just a genetic accident.
> 
> Ade


Hi Ade,

All of the Leuc tads I've produced are jet black. You may have a lil surprise on your hands there. :2thumb: Best of luck! 

Cheers


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

frogman955 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Don`t mention the troll
> 
> Mike


 
I don't want them anyway. The normals are nicer. 

Thanks anyway :2thumb:


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

ronnyjodes said:


> Ade, offer it to vikki_john for 80 quid..............


 
Orrrr, how about a swap for some _Cardioglossa_ tadpoles. A frog you'll hardly ever see and no one has got for a mutated dart frog. 


'Your having my trousers down' :whistling2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh look, derp derp posting on my thread now too. :lol2: Seriously, wasting your time, can't even see your posts as have you on my ignore list.....


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

The troll is back lmao.
Like you Ade i`ve blocked the muppet so don`t have a clue what the fool is saying.

Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ditto. I refuse to feed the troll.


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

Other people can see what i am saying.

I can't believe how easy you are to wind up. Do you not have anything else to think about.
Do you go to bed at night quivering with the thought of coming back on here and seeing a picture of my frogs in amplexus or something?

I have not said or done anything offensive to you three. I came on and advertised on behalf of a friend and for some reason you guys got all irrate about it.

I then created a thread sharing a few pictures while having a bit of, shall we say, 'banter' about you guys saying my pictures 'don't prove anything' even though they clearly show the frogs you think don't exist, their eggs and their tadpoles'.

And now your at it again. 

Like i said , i have not said anything personally offensive to any of you. You on the other hand have called me , a fraud, a troll , a chav, you called my home town 'chaville' and now your calling me 'derp derp'. Which i believe is aginst the rules of the forum, personally offending, provoking and harrasing someone. 

You three fit the description of a troll far better than i do.


So Troll along boyyyss. 

: victory:


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

*Avoiding that last comment* I was reading earlier in this thread, I think it was page 2, where you said that Tree Frogs prefered clear sides rather than all three sides covered with something from the inside. I'm looking at doing up my 3ft x 3ft exo terra for my whites, so I'm best just chosing a background for the back and leaving the sides clear?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Or better still, leave the back clear too, just silicone some pieces of natural bark to it, and put your background on the outside of the viv, black fablon is ideal for this as it goes on better than say aquarium backgrounds.

Oh and bad new, my wife Kirsty found the tadpole dried up yesterday in the petri dish. It had hatched out of the jelly and somehow dried out completely.

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

bash_on_recce said:


> *Avoiding that last comment* I was reading earlier in this thread, I think it was page 2, where you said that Tree Frogs prefered clear sides rather than all three sides covered with something from the inside. I'm looking at doing up my 3ft x 3ft exo terra for my whites, so I'm best just chosing a background for the back and leaving the sides clear?





Wolfenrook said:


> Or better still, leave the back clear too, just silicone some pieces of natural bark to it, and put your background on the outside of the viv, black fablon is ideal for this as it goes on better than say aquarium backgrounds.
> 
> Oh and bad new, my wife Kirsty found the tadpole dried up yesterday in the petri dish. It had hatched out of the jelly and somehow dried out completely.
> 
> Ade


Yeah, they definitely prefer smooth surfaces, even to smooth-ish ones like the standard Exo backgounds. All my treefrogs roost on the glass or on big leaves.

P.S. sorry to hear about the tadpole, Ade!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Or better still, leave the back clear too, just silicone some pieces of natural bark to it, and put your background on the outside of the viv, black fablon is ideal for this as it goes on better than say aquarium backgrounds.
> 
> Oh and bad new, my wife Kirsty found the tadpole dried up yesterday in the petri dish. It had hatched out of the jelly and somehow dried out completely.
> 
> Ade


Ahh mate...bugger.Ade do you almost float the dish in some water,that's what we do and have not yet been unfortunate to have one dry out. We use a variety of tupperwares,even one of those takeaway tubs,dependent on whether we are incubating eggs in film cans or dishes(i tend to use pringles lids),but all have water in the base,underneath the lids/ glasses at all times.
i do mist all every day,but only once for a split second.
sorry for you about this mate,i was really looking forward to seeing your first leuc grow up,plus maybe a slightly different background colour ,as discussed earlier. As the pressure starts to drop we have seen much hiraious courtship today in the leucs viv,little 5 is the man of the moment,and has been playing hard to get all day,poor old bayleaf has finally cornered him.the funniest thing was him hiding under items that she was too fat to get under with him,him turning around popping his nose out,her doing that head nodding,hopefully imagining this might bring a bit of humour to your day
gutted

Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I'll get there bud. Just my scheduling is all shot to hell at the moment, as in my routines are all over the place.

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

A bit of growth later....










Ade


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Hows your background looking now Ade ??

I bought some for the glass doors on my cane viv
They looked great for the first few hours...









woke up the next morning and they were patchy and bleurgh









Any ideas why/what I did wrong ??

Need to work out the kinks as i've got another roll for the kitchen window and the old lady won't put up with anything other than perfection :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Give it a few more days bud, it just looks to me like the water you sprayed on is drying out, that's what happens when you have a mixture of dry and wet patches still. Once it's all dry you will have a uniform look again.

If it still look crap once it's all dry, the good news is it peels off and can be re-applied. 

Ade


----------



## carla1 (Oct 10, 2012)

this looks awesome. hope mine looks as good as this


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Looking good Ade,

John


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks John.  If it's any consolation, I'm using an Arcadia ultraseal 2 x T5HO controller on there. lol

I know I am biased, but this viv just keeps getting better and better as time goes on.










The lack of a structure type background doesn't remove from the beauty at all, in fact the simplicity means your eyes can focus better on the plants I reckon. Very happy. 

Ade


----------

